# Insinna: "La vita è accogliere chi viene da lontano"



## fabri47 (3 Luglio 2020)

*Flavio Insinna*, è ospite oggi nel programma di Rai 1, Io e Te, condotto da Pierluigi Diaco. Diaco lo ha presentato come un personaggio che è "_uguale sia davanti che dietro le telecamere_" e lo ha definito un "_signore della tv_".

Parlando della sua depressione a causa della morte del padre avvenuta qualche anno fa, il conduttore de L'Eredità ha detto: "_Ho parlato con un sacerdote che mi ha detto che non possono confessare tutti, ma noi dobbiamo trovare il confessore... Devi trovare il medico che ti faccia sentire accolto.* La vita è accoglienza, accogliere chi viene da lontano e questa cosa ci fa paura non si capisce perchè...*_"

*Diaco finisce così l'intervista con Insinna: "Credo che il pubblico di Rai 1 apprezzerà la generosità con cui sei stato qui. Guardandoti negli occhi, si vede che sei una bravissima persona. Buon compleanno (oggi compie 55 anni n.d.s.)!". 
*


----------



## Goro (3 Luglio 2020)

Dai, con le ultime parole ti sei guadagnato altri 10 anni di lavoro, bravo


----------



## gabri65 (3 Luglio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Flavio Insinna*, è ospite oggi nel programma di Rai 1, Io e Te, condotto da Pierluigi Diaco. Diaco lo ha presentato come un personaggio che è "_uguale sia davanti che dietro le telecamere_" e lo ha definito un "_signore della tv_".
> 
> Parlando della sua depressione a causa della morte del padre avvenuta qualche anno fa, il conduttore de L'Eredità ha detto: "_Ho parlato con un sacerdote che mi ha detto che non possono confessare tutti, ma noi dobbiamo trovare il confessore... Devi trovare il medico che ti faccia sentire accolto.* La vita è accoglienza, accogliere chi viene da lontano e questa cosa ci fa paura non si capisce perchè...*_



Ma io sono ben disponibile ad accogliere gli alieni, se ci portano un po' più di tecnologia e ci insegnano qualcosa, figuriamoci.


----------



## SoloMVB (3 Luglio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Flavio Insinna*, è ospite oggi nel programma di Rai 1, Io e Te, condotto da Pierluigi Diaco. Diaco lo ha presentato come un personaggio che è "_uguale sia davanti che dietro le telecamere_" e lo ha definito un "_signore della tv_".
> 
> Parlando della sua depressione a causa della morte del padre avvenuta qualche anno fa, il conduttore de L'Eredità ha detto: "_Ho parlato con un sacerdote che mi ha detto che non possono confessare tutti, ma noi dobbiamo trovare il confessore... Devi trovare il medico che ti faccia sentire accolto.* La vita è accoglienza, accogliere chi viene da lontano e questa cosa ci fa paura non si capisce perchè...*_"



Perfetto,inizia ad aprire una delle tue case e metticene un paio dentro,cosi li levi dalle strade dove fanno solo danni.


----------



## Mika (3 Luglio 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Perfetto,inizia ad aprire una delle tue case e metticene un paio dentro,cosi li levi dalle strade dove fanno solo danni.



Si infatti, tutti questi con i soldi che parlano di accoglienza ma nessuno li ospita a loro spese nelle loro tante case vuote che hanno...

No sempre per strada a vivacchiare a spese nostre.


----------



## sette (3 Luglio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma io sono ben disponibile ad accogliere gli alieni, se ci portano un po' più di tecnologia e ci insegnano qualcosa, figuriamoci.



Non hai imparato come arrostire un gatto per strada?


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Luglio 2020)

La vita, per Insinna, è quindi meno importante della propaganda della propria ideologia. Infatti per lui la vita coincide con l'ideologia in cui lui crede, non solo la propria ma quella di tutti gli altri, in barba al libro convincimento delle persone

Squallido


----------



## fabri47 (3 Luglio 2020)

A quel punto bisognava chiedergli: _"Vale anche per chi è nano e viene dalla Valle d'Aosta?_".

Ogni riferimento è puramente casuale  .


----------



## gabri65 (3 Luglio 2020)

sette ha scritto:


> non hai imparato come arrostire un gatto per strada?



lol


----------



## sette (3 Luglio 2020)

Insinna è l'incarnazione perfetta del catto-comunista.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Luglio 2020)

*Diaco finisce l'intervista con Insinna così: "Credo che il pubblico di Rai 1 apprezzerà la generosità con cui sei stato qui. Guardandoti negli occhi, si vede che sei una bravissima persona. Buon compleanno (oggi compie 55 anni n.d.s.)!". 


Dopodichè, Insinna co-conduce il programma con Diaco fino alla fine della puntata.*


----------



## fabri47 (3 Luglio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Diaco finisce l'intervista con Insinna così: "Credo che il pubblico di Rai 1 apprezzerà la generosità con cui sei stato qui. Guardandoti negli occhi, si vede che sei una bravissima persona. Buon compleanno (oggi compie 55 anni n.d.s.)!".
> 
> 
> Dopodichè, Insinna co-conduce il programma con Diaco fino alla fine della puntata.*


Da notare che Diaco è sempre gelosissimo del suo posticino e appena viene interrotto risponde stizzito "_Vuoi condurre tu?_" come è successo a Monica Setta qualche giorno fa, mentre a questo qui invece gli permette di occupare la sua sedia al punto che lui siede al posto dell'ospite.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Luglio 2020)

*Diaco prega in ginocchio Insinna di rimanere e gli chiede: "Vuoi condurre tu?".
*


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (3 Luglio 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Si infatti, tutti questi con i soldi che parlano di accoglienza ma nessuno li ospita a loro spese nelle loro tante case vuote che hanno...
> 
> No sempre per strada a vivacchiare a spese nostre.



Il precetto di Gesù, così come tutti i saggi della storia, è quello di amare il prossimo, ovvero quello più vicino, a partire dai tuoi famigliari, poi vicini, amici, estendendosi possibilmente ai compaesani e conoscenti, a chi passa davanti alla tua porta, non oltre. Il prossimo NON è un alieno sconosciuto lontanissimo.
Non ha senso aiutare chi è lontano e che non conosci.
In quest'epoca dove ogni valore è orwellianamente rivoltato, questo precetto è rivoltato anch'esso: si ignora il prossimo per favorire degli sconosciuti , dai quali non viene alcuna riconoscenza, ai quali non corrisponde alcun senso di civiltà nè di amore universale.
E' solo il favorire il nemico, con la scusa di aiutare i deboli.
Poi arrivano giovani maschi senza scrupoli in età di arruolamento militare...


----------



## Hellscream (3 Luglio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Diaco prega in ginocchio Insinna di rimanere e gli chiede: "Vuoi condurre tu?".
> *



Che essere pesante, mamma mia. Poi il momento della canzone è di un cringe allucinante


----------



## fabri47 (3 Luglio 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Che essere pesante, mamma mia. Poi il momento della canzone è di un cringe allucinante


C'è stata una parte dell'intervista dove ha difeso a spada tratta l'ospite, in riferimento ai video dei fuori onda di Striscia, dicendo in lacrime: "_Se girano video dove ce la prendiamo con gli addetti ai lavori, è perchè chiediamo aiuto_". Imbarazzante!


----------



## vota DC (3 Luglio 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> La vita, per Insinna, è quindi meno importante della propaganda della propria ideologia. Infatti per lui la vita coincide con l'ideologia in cui lui crede, non solo la propria ma quella di tutti gli altri, in barba al libro convincimento delle persone
> 
> Squallido



E' buffo: Conan diceva il meglio della vita, non la vita. Ha meno apertura mentale di Conan il Barbaro!


----------

